
New Data on 2 Alzheimer’s Drugs Alters Hope and Expectation - mrfusion
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/23/business/new-data-on-2-alzheimers-drugs-alters-hope-and-expectation.html
======
thomasrossi
One interesting thing about Alzheimer is that it was practically non-existant
some 20-30 years ago. My father is a neurologist and he saw the rate of
incidence of Alzheimer rising and rising year by year. The causes must be
related to one of the hundreds of things that changes between 40 and 30 years
ago and interested mid-age people. My best guess is related to television,
yours?

